# Copper and Cholla



## BangleGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I finally made it back into the shop tonight and finished a bangle that I had started a month ago.  Shees!  I will be glad when fall comes so I can let up on the yard work 

This is a women's size 8 copper (wide) and alumilite potted cholla bangle.  I finished it using CA and the foam wiper method with 8000 grit MM and polished with EEE.  I sure like applying CA with crafters foam. (If you are out there Scott, Thanks for the tip on foam!).

Thanks for looking!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the look of the Cholla and the Copper you done a great job Eric! at first i thought it was a ring, i haven't tried foam yet,  i have been experimenting with toilet paper.:biggrin:


----------



## DHappold (Aug 9, 2012)

Is there a specific crafters foam?  I bought some sheets from the local Michael's crafts store and when I tried to use it found it stuck to my work instead of creating the slippery surface it was supposed to.


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 9, 2012)

WOW!!!!  Great job Eric.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 9, 2012)

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 10, 2012)

johncrane said:


> I love the look of the Cholla and the Copper you done a great job Eric! at first i thought it was a ring, i haven't tried foam yet,  i have been experimenting with toilet paper.:biggrin:



OMG!  I hope you are joking about toilet paper   The crafter foam is great.  It doesn't soak up the CA, then get hot and smoke.  I use medium CA and it gives me plenty of time to spread the CA out evenly.


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 10, 2012)

DHappold said:


> Is there a specific crafters foam?  I bought some sheets from the local Michael's crafts store and when I tried to use it found it stuck to my work instead of creating the slippery surface it was supposed to.



With the Medium CA, I have about 5 -10 seconds to get the CA all evened out.  With the thin CA the cure time is much less and I have had the sticking problem before I can even out the CA.  

I use about 8 drops of CA and allow it to form a little pool on the foam while the bangle is turning at the slowest RPM on my JET midi. After 3 applications, I bet I have a finish thickness of 0.010" to 0.015".  This has eliminated my wet sanding through the CA (and a whole lotta cussing :at-wits-end  LOL


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice!  Great work.


----------



## dbarrash (Aug 11, 2012)

What is crafters foam?  Can you provide a link so I can see what you are talking about.  Paper towel strips works good for me with Thin CA, however always looking for a good tip.
Thanks   Dave


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 12, 2012)

dbarrash said:


> What is crafters foam?  Can you provide a link so I can see what you are talking about.  Paper towel strips works good for me with Thin CA, however always looking for a good tip.
> Thanks   Dave



Here you go.  I would recommend using medium and trying it out on a scrap piece.  Add enough drops to sort of lubricate the foam wiper and build up a little pool on the wiper/blank interface, as the blank rotates slowly. It will only take 3 or 4 coats. let the CA dry well between applications.  Accelerator works, but since the CA coating is much thicker, just be careful when spraying it on. It can cause dimpling ( or sort of an orange peel look) of the surface. 

Amazon.com: Foam-Sheets 5-1/2-Inch-by-8-1/2-Inch, 50-Pack, Rainbow Colors: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## qballizhere (Aug 12, 2012)

This is what I use


----------



## dbarrash (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks all and BEAUTIFUL BANGLE!


----------



## Glen Schumann (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Aug 14, 2012)

Great work Eric 

I didn't realise the cholla got that large, I have only ever bought the smaller ones.  I intend to give some big banksia slices a try on the bangles I got off you today :tongue:


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 14, 2012)

That is really pretty.  Nice work.


----------



## Fishinbo (Aug 14, 2012)

You inspire many because of your work.  Keep it up!  Splendid creations!


----------

